# Canadian citizenship for newborn born abroad?



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

Can anybody give me a link or any information, regarding if a child is born outside of Canada, would the child still be eligible for Canadian citizenship? The father is Canadian and the mother American , they are married, and overseas (not military affiliated).


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, the child(ren) will qualify for Canadian citizenship (provided you fill out the necessary paperw*rk and pay the fee).

However, _their_ children _*will not*_ qualify for Canadian citizenship if they too are born outside of Canada. If your child(ren) go to Canada and have a child(ren) whilst in Canada, that grandchild(ren) will automatically be a Canadian, by virtue of having been born here.

Kind of sucky for your future non-Canada born grandchildren, but Ottawa changed the law a few years ago to prevent generations of families from assuming Canadian citizenship without ever establishing any direct links to the country.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, by the way, here's _the_ last word from the Canadian government about

Birth Abroad.

I am also remiss in not congratulating you on your new little bundle and my home country's newest citizen-to-be!


----------



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you! You've actually sent the link I've been reading all day lol. It seemed like what was going to be an easy thing is actually complicated, when you think of implicating someone else's life decades from now!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

The child will be both Canadian and American if you file the correct paperwork. And if they're born in a 3rd country, maybe a triple citizen?

Children of Canadian ex-pats no longer need to choose when they turn 18 either. Ditto American ex-pats' kids.


----------



## repap (Nov 1, 2011)

It's such an easy process. My wife (Canadian) and I (English) completed our sons papers in August 2011 (he was born in the UK) and he has his citizenship card but the end of September.


----------



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks! Hopefully all will go smoothly. I noticed it's not only less paperwork, but also less expensive to file for the Canadian papers.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Sis41 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully all will go smoothly. I noticed it's not only less paperwork, but also less expensive to file for the Canadian papers.


America needs the money more than the Canadian government


----------

